# Scolopendra pics



## PoPpiLLs (Apr 28, 2010)

Scolopendra s. subspinipes "Chinese Giant Tiger Leg" 3"






Scolopendra alternans "Haitian Giant" 2.75"






Scolopendra s. subspinipes "Barbados Giant" 2.75"






Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani ''Mau Chau'' 7-8"?


----------



## beetleman (Apr 28, 2010)

:clap:awesome pedes as always!


----------



## Beardo (Apr 28, 2010)

Very nice! I love that Barbados Giant! If you decide to part with any of them, let me know first, lol.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Apr 28, 2010)

Ethmostigmus trigonopodus .sp 5"


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 29, 2010)

DAMN!!! That last centipede of your look so thick!!!!!


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 29, 2010)

BTW....NICE COLLECTION!!! :clap::clap::clap:
I especially liked the Scolopendra s. subspinipes


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey thanks for the pics, many have some growing up to do.  I like getting younger ones so I know they aren't going to die of old age in a day or two.  Didn't know "Barbados Giant" young ones looked like that


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 29, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


> Hey thanks for the pics, many have some growing up to do.  I like getting younger ones so I know they aren't going to die of old age in a day or two.  Didn't know "Barbados Giant" young ones looked like that


Me neither...wish they retained that bright blue into adulthood.  Still a favorite, though.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everybody.

Scolopendra alternans "Haitian Giant" 6"


----------



## nissan480 (May 6, 2010)

malaysian jewel's 











All red/pink legged malaysian jewel. Ive never seen a pic of another jewel that looks like this one


----------



## nissan480 (May 6, 2010)

Puerto Rican giant


----------



## SAn (May 7, 2010)

nissan those pic are a gazillion ages ago.. And you post em on every chance Dont you have any new pedes?


----------



## nissan480 (May 7, 2010)

Am I boring you SAn?

Yes those pics of the PR are old,they havent been imported in the states since like 03,04 so I understand how common pics of them are

Same goes for the jewels

just so you know and dont feel like im filling the boards with old garbage, that was my first post in about a year. and no,no new pede's,they all died in a house fire and im just ready to start getting back into pedeing


----------



## SAn (May 8, 2010)

hehe nissan it is not about quantity but quality. I just remember seeing those 3-4 more times in some posts and yeah its like deja vu every time.
These species have been to US since 04, the owners though dont reveal them.
That goes mainly for the jewel (limited numbers), since the PR is more common.
In any case i hope you get some new stuff, i remember that fire..


----------



## nissan480 (May 8, 2010)

hehe, I thought the jewels were pretty good. 

Having a hard time finding pede's, just not a good time locally. Monsoon season is coming soon though


----------



## JC (May 8, 2010)

Well its a first for me! That malaysian jewel is spectacular.


----------



## ragnew (May 11, 2010)

Great pic's nissan! Those Malaysian Jewels are beauties for sure! And that PR Giant is amazing as well.

Man, SAns, if these guys have been in the US after 04 I'd really love to hear from someone who's received them. I've been trying since about 06 and have had exactly ZERO luck. So I'd love to hear from some that have had the luck tons of us in the US have been looking for where these pedes are concerned.


----------

